# Tim Bartlett scares the pants of foreign dogs



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpAN6p9qPps&feature=related

Here you see Tim Bartlett letting loose the full might and fury of the US on a poor swiss dog. LOL

I think he may not be invited back, as he has told me he was a points stealing Ninja at the FMBB...........ok, he didn't say that, but **** it, I did.

So this is for Tim, who worked hard for this.

As a side note, our very own Mongoose, USA born and raised, thought he was bullshit with the mask and grabbed him by the face, then let go and went back to the object. Tim and Mongoose are no worse for wear. Angry little goose, Angry. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome!
Amazing how people get pissed off when the decoy does a great job! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice work Tim. Also great job Lisa and Goose!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow! That scared me!
Great Job Tim and Lisa!! 

Julie


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

awww--tim scared that poor dog. now where's the vid of the Goose taking his mask?? THAT would be priceless.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice! Good job, Tim! I actually think the mask is an improvement


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is some more of our own USA points stealing Ninja.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afg2hcjNU_0&NR=1


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is some more of our own USA points stealing Ninja.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afg2hcjNU_0&NR=1



I'd like to see this face biting dog hahaha


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Michele. You should have seen how scared the dogs were when I took the mask off. :razz: 

The experience was something I will never forget. To be able to decoy against the best MR dogs in the world is a once in a lifetime thing. I hope that all the Europeans realize that we have a lot of good decoys here in the States as well. What we lack is the dogs to torture to make us all better.:razz: 

The most rewarding thing that came from all of this is being able to come back from breaking my leg less than 2 years ago. To think I would ever be able to do this again at this level is a dream that I never thought would come true. Thanks to everyone for the e-mails and all of your support. 

I am looking forward to the video of Mongoose as well. Luckily all I got out of it was a swollen lip. MondioRing in the U.S. is becoming a force to reckon with due to dogs like the caliber of Mongoose. Congrats Lisa on 4th place!!!!


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

you did a cracking job, nice work Tim


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

COOL!!! 

That was great....thanks for sharing Jeff....when I bring you up here, drag Tim along will ya???


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Tim Bartlett said:


> Thanks Michele. You should have seen how scared the dogs were when I took the mask off. :razz:
> 
> The experience was something I will never forget. To be able to decoy against the best MR dogs in the world is a once in a lifetime thing. I hope that all the Europeans realize that we have a lot of good decoys here in the States as well. What we lack is the dogs to torture to make us all better.:razz:
> 
> ...


 
I could tell from when I met you at the Championships in Minn to the trial in California that you were a whole different (improved) individual. I am sure you worked very hard and deserve the spoils. You bring the caliber of decoy work in the US to a new level as well.


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Great job Tim! I can`t wait to see Lisa and Goose also. Can`t wait to work with you again,Malcom told me to tell ya!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

EXCELLENT job Tim!!!!


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Nice work! Congratulations to both Lisa and Tim for a job well done. I'd love to see that Mongoose video too. :razz:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpAN6p9qPps&feature=related
> 
> Here you see Tim Bartlett letting loose the full might and fury of the US on a poor swiss dog. LOL
> 
> ...


The dog didn't trust it already in the approach of the decoy. It showed lack of confidence there already.

Good body language and finished well by the decoy.

Dick


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tim went monster on them. This video is for him, I have been looking for it for a while.

It is soccer, so it might not make sense to some of you. So sorry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrKCGMqmNg8&feature=rec-HM-r2


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Seems like more than one dog got scared in that particular part,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoNLrZVk6j8&feature=channel_page


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I clicked on the original link posted but the video won't play? Shows 0:00 as the video length???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes it does but then it plays for 46 seconds.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i had my son (who has more talent w/dogs than he realizes) watch first the vid of tim running the mal, then the vid of Ulko that jeff posted earlier. there's a lesson there in a dog's "nerves", and i think he got it.

i think he also learned a little about great decoys. i hope.

he thought it amusing when the mal went "after" tim after tim got the baby seat "like he's gonna scare him into giving it up now he's (tim) got it". hahaha. at any rate, a good contrast in dogs, and a good vid of good decoying for him.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm the first to say I don't know this program well (points etc).. but I like the performance of this dog:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afg2hcjNU_0&feature=related


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

This is some short clips compiled together of 3 different dogs doing some of the MR3 routine at the FMBB. Most of these clips are dogs doing the exercises correctly with the only exceptions being the dog that bit on the flee/calloff.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I am referring to the clip that Selena posted........


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks,

We just got home from the Czech Rep. yesterday and I am going to a Greg Doud seminar in the morning in Wisconsin.

I'll post the video as soon as I can.

hehe -- I'll label it -- "Kiss of the Goose" -- or maybe "I warned you about that Flee attack"

Was a really cool time.

Tim, after your work at the FMBB -- I won't be surprised if I see you at the Worlds next year. of course same deal with the Goose -- mono e' mono.

8-[ 
lg


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are some ring two's from the FMBB.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiHwSLVl_QE&feature=related


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Of course someone (me) missed this one, possibly the nicest "freak the dog and run" yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWcbJB2x6Xg&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div


----------

